# (the) Hybrid Unity Amps (thread)



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

My local shop sent me a message today to let me know they got new product info from Hybrid which indicates the Unity amps will begin shipping in the April-June timeframe, starting with the 5-channel. 

Figured this would be a good time to get an official thread going. Can't wait to see and hear them.



















I believe the 5ch specs are 75w x 4 @ 4 ohm plus 400w @ 4 ohm, or 600w @ 2 ohm...and it is bridgeable.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

benny z said:


> My local shop sent me a message today to let me know they got new product info from Hybrid which indicates the Unity amps will begin shipping in the April-June timeframe, starting with the 5-channel.
> 
> Figured this would be a good time to get an official thread going. Can't wait to see and hear them.
> 
> ...


Very cool, thanks for sharing! They are really good looking, too...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> Very cool, thanks for sharing! They are really good looking, too...


you're welcome! ...and i agree!!!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like that stacked staggered speaker output block! Looks like someone put some thought into this design overall. It's not the same cookie cutter Korean look. Way to go Hybrid, designing amps that differ from the mainstream is like creating a fresh mid size SUV in today's world.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice looking amplifier. I'm glad they changed the green logo and did it as a white led lit piece. Classy looking. Is the glass top translucent? Hard to tell but doesn't look like it is. Was just thinking it would be nice with some led lighting inside.

Interested to see the guts pics too to see the layout.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

YUK/8fp4:e


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> YUK/8fp4:e


god bless you! :blush:


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> Nice looking amplifier. I'm glad they changed the green logo and did it as a white led lit piece. Classy looking. Is the glass top translucent? Hard to tell but doesn't look like it is. Was just thinking it would be nice with some led lighting inside.
> 
> Interested to see the guts pics too to see the layout.


Steve-o , want to see whats under the hood. Same thing Joey and I did when we got the amps before CES. Opened it right up.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Steve-o , want to see whats under the hood. Same thing Joey and I did when we got the amps before CES. Opened it right up.


did you guys happen to snap any pics while it was open?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

knever3 said:


> I really like that stacked staggered speaker output block! Looks like someone put some thought into this design overall. It's not the same cookie cutter Korean look. Way to go Hybrid, designing amps that differ from the mainstream is like creating a fresh mid size SUV in today's world.


those terminals are actually getting to be quite popular. i've seen them on, Focal/Orca class d, the new Morel amps, Oncore, and i even remember them on an epsilon amp.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

jtaudioacc said:


> those terminals are actually getting to be quite popular. i've seen them on, Focal/Orca class d, the new Morel amps, Oncore, and i even remember them on an epsilon amp.


add helix p six dsp to that list...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe Gordon Taylor had a hand in designing these. Interested in hearing initial impressions!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mmiller said:


> I believe Gordon Taylor had a hand in designing these. Interested in hearing initial impressions!



Hmm that's interesting. Hopefully they bring the heat and raise the bar in their price point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

mmiller said:


> I believe Gordon Taylor had a hand in designing these. Interested in hearing initial impressions!




It would be cool if we could get verification of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Just asked and verified with permission to post - Gordon Taylor was a consultant on the project.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

benny z said:


> Just asked and verified with permission to post - Gordon Taylor was a consultant on the project.




That's good to know. Thanks for asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Are there secs available for these yet? Not just power but also dimensions?

I really like the looks of these, a nice change from other options!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Viggen said:


> Are there secs available for these yet? Not just power but also dimensions?
> 
> I really like the looks of these, a nice change from other options!


dimensions are: 185mm x 406mm x 55mm

...which translates to: 7.28in x 15.98in x 2.16in

...or 7.25 x 16 x 2... "ish"


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Great looking amp and yes-Gordon did have some help in designing this unit I believe. 

Based on my experience with this company I would expect nothing but an excellent sounding unit for a great price point. More importantly – if there's ever an issue, I know personally they 100% stand behind their product with over the top customer service. 

I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing some reviews on this amp. 

Maybe this is a contender to give the JL and Arc Audio amps run for their money?


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

This is from their CES blurb:

The line will officially ship just after CES 2017 in January under the name “Unity.”

Two of five new amplifiers will be at KnowledgeFest in Dallas: the U2A 200-watt 2-channel and U5A 1,000-watt 5-channel digital full-range model.

“…we’re pleased that after twenty five months of intensive development of this and other amplifier projects, we are close to a launch date with delivery immediately after CES in January,” said Scott Buwalda, Founder of Hybrid Audio Technologies.

Additional specs on the amplifiers are as follows:

U1A: 1000W×1 @ 2Ω / 600W×1 @ 4Ω

U2A: 100W×2 @ 2Ω / 75W×2 @ 4Ω

U4A: 100W×4 @ 2Ω / 75W×4 2 4Ω

U5A: 100W×4 @ 2Ω + 600W @ 2Ω; 75W×4 @ 4Ω + 400W @ 4Ω

U6A: 100W×6 @ 2Ω / 75W×6 @ 4Ω


----------



## XpME36M3 (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice.... Any idea on the price point of these amp?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

XpME36M3 said:


> Nice.... Any idea on the price point of these amp?


Yes, the pricing has been released to your local Hybrid Audio dealers. The price sheets were released on 1/16/2017. 

Please call your local retailer for your pricing. 

$ 700.00 - $800.00 ish for the 5 channel.


----------



## XpME36M3 (Jun 24, 2006)

BlackHHR said:


> Yes, the pricing has been released to your local Hybrid Audio dealers. The price sheets were released on 1/16/2017.
> 
> Please call your local retailer for your pricing.
> 
> $ 700.00 - $800.00 ish for the 5 channel.


Thanks!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

mmiller said:


> I believe Gordon Taylor had a hand in designing these. Interested in hearing initial impressions!


Yes, that is very much so correct.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't wait to get my hands on this amp. I will definately buy it the first day its available!! I have been waiting for two years for a HAT amp, it shows the dedication and quality that Hybrid puts into there products. They take there time to make sure they get it right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Sooo has anyone bought one yet?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

They'll begin shipping in April, last I heard.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Good deal thank you


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow... Feel like I have been waiting for these for years. Can't wait to see/hear them in person for the first time. I'm sure the initial run might sell out pretty quickly.

Matt


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Any updates on shipping time table?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Pure sexyness. Are these going to be made in the USA?


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

hrm, i didn't know Hybrid was making amps. that's interesting.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

so, by the Unity name, are these postitions as a mid-tier amplifier then? a'la the Unity speakers position in the Hybrid lineup?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

CSEmoses said:


> so, by the Unity name, are these postitions as a mid-tier amplifier then? a'la the Unity speakers position in the Hybrid lineup?




That is my understanding.

Last I heard we should be expecting the 5ch sometime in April.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

U5A 5-channel shipping in one week!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> U5A 5-channel shipping in one week!!


sign me up for serial numbers 0000001, 0000002, and 0000003 pls. in green, if possible.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

I've had quite a few inquiries since Scott posted the info that the amps would be shipping soon, so I figured for the sake of time savings, I'd answer them here as well. I hope this will help with FAQ until the full and official release is made next week. Thank you!



> How does it compare to other 5 channels like the Focal, JL, etc.


Answer: It has 5 channels just like other 5 channel amps. 



> How many watts are clean?


Answer: All the watts are clean when you open the box. Once installed if you don't occasionally wipe it off or keep it in a clean room, they'll probably get dirty, but you can wipe it off with a rag or shirt or something. The top is tempered glass, not plastic or plexi, so it doesn't easily scratch.



> is it under or over rated?


Answer: It has no ratings on Yelp yet. 



> How much does hybrid pay for the amp? I dont want to get ripped off.


Answer: Hybrid would pay same rate for amp as all gas or all electric car. It doesn't really matter what kind of car is involved when buying it, but there will be special considerations when powering the unit, or any 12vdc device in a Hybrid or Electric car. — I would suggest avoiding the corner of 5th and Main if you don't want to get ripped off. 



> What speakers work best with it?


Speakers that are properly installed and of proper impedance within the vehicle, hopefully. Speakers which are outside the vehicle may not sound as good from inside the vehicle.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks Klif!

The price is for the entire amp yes? No additional modules to buy?
Does it have FUR filters?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

No fur filters come with the amp. But we could possibly arrange fur panties to be shipped with the amp.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

benny z said:


> Sweet. Thanks Klif!
> 
> The price is for the entire amp yes? No additional modules to buy?
> Does it have FUR filters?


Here is the coveted "amp guts" shot. You get most everything shown here!










Additional modules are available for purchase; they conveniently include everything as with the base module.

Amplifiers are not best to use for filtering water, nor is fur. Though, this is outside of our area of extra tees.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

benny z said:


> sign me up for serial numbers 0000001, 0000002, and 0000003 pls. in green, if possible.


I will pull out those (3) amps for you when they land. I am buying #4 and having it installed in our daily driver. 

We are using 2 pair of the I57-2v2 and one clarus 10" sub.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

I want #999999.

Who do I call?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Klifton Keplinger said:


> I want #999999.
> 
> Who do I call?


Ghost busters


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

BlackHHR said:


> Ghost busters


They're avoiding my calls...guess I'll stick with my amps.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> I will pull out those (3) amps for you when they land. I am buying #4 and having it installed in our daily driver.
> 
> We are using 2 pair of the I57-2v2 and one clarus 10" sub.


Will they be hand matched?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

What's the ETA on the Legatia 2"?


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

brumledb said:


> What's the ETA on the Legatia 2"?


May(be).


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Klifton Keplinger said:


> May(be).


Thanks


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Found the product ready for preorder on the 12v Electronics website. 

http://store.12velectronics.com/unity-u5a-5-channel-amplifier/


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

Dang, 649 is an attractive price


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's a great design in a small package. The only thing that throws me away is [email protected]  and sub @600 but I like my music loud. This amp won't do it for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

You're just looking at it wrong. 

You need a pair. 

That's 400w to a midbass, 220w to a midrange, and 75w to a tweeter, with a channel left over (rear fill?), per side. 

Cheers!


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

benny z said:


> You're just looking at it wrong.
> 
> You need a pair.
> 
> ...


But the FR of the sub channel is only to 250hz. I am guessing that most run their midbass higher than that.

Power RMS @ 4 ohms: 75w x 4 + 400w x 1
Power RMS @ 2 ohms: 110w x 4 + 600w x 1
Power RMS @ 4 ohms bridged: 220w x 2
Low Pass Filter: 600 Hz-6 kHz (Channels 3&4) 50-200 Hz (Channel 5)
High Pass Filter: 15 Hz-6 kHz (Channels 1&2) 50-500 HZ (Channels 3&4)
Frequency Response: 10 Hz-30 kHz (Channels 1-4) 10-250 Hz (Channel 5)


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

What's the point of crossovers on high end amps when we all run DSP anyway... Makes no sense. 

For the same factors I always like Custom Zuki... No BS crossovers just pure power. The only thing you had was gain set. That's a typical amp for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

benny z said:


> You're just looking at it wrong.
> 
> You need a pair.
> 
> ...


You know me Benny, this won't cut it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

brumledb said:


> But the FR of the sub channel is only to 250hz. I am guessing that most run their midbass higher than that.
> 
> Power RMS @ 4 ohms: 75w x 4 + 400w x 1
> Power RMS @ 2 ohms: 110w x 4 + 600w x 1
> ...





quickaudi07 said:


> What's the point of crossovers on high end amps when we all run DSP anyway... Makes no sense.
> 
> For the same factors I always like Custom Zuki... No BS crossovers just pure power. The only thing you had was gain set. That's a typical amp for me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Both of you need to read the rest of the specs. the crossovers are defeatable with the exception of the sub channel which is limited to 250 Hz. 

Most people do not run a midbass higher than 250 in the situation Ben described above. 

This amp probably has the most useful crossover settings available in a five channel amp. If you don't need them you can turn them off. and if the power doesn't suit your needs and you cant make this configuration work, stand by. There are other models coming soon with different power arrangements. 

Check the link above for more info. 

The amps are scheduled to be ready for shipment this week. Get them while they are hot!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I wish... At this moment I'm sticking to Mosconi amps... That's what I have.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> I wish... At this moment I'm sticking to Mosconi amps... That's what I have.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Are you sure they are not Moscony labeled Powerbass?

i know how you shop


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lolzzz you be the judge 
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

12v Electronics said:


> Are you sure they are not Moscony labeled Powerbass?
> 
> i know how you shop


Pure 10k w RMS lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Pure 10k w RMS lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Gonna need more power wire


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

12v Electronics said:


> Gonna need more power wire


Eh... For time being I should be ok.. .... 
Night night....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

12v Electronics said:


> Both of you need to read the rest of the specs. the crossovers are defeatable with the exception of the sub channel which is limited to 250 Hz.
> 
> Most people do not run a midbass higher than 250 in the situation Ben described above.
> 
> This amp probably has the most useful crossover settings available in a five channel amp. If you don't need them you can turn them off. and if the power doesn't suit your needs and you cant make this configuration work, stand by. There are other models coming soon with different power arrangements.


What makes you think I need to read the rest of the specs? I said the sub channel has a FR to 250hz, and it does.

And I guess we will just have to agree to disagree about most people having a midbass to midrange crossover of <250hz.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

brumledb said:


> What makes you think I need to read the rest of the specs? I said the sub channel has a FR to 250hz, and it does.
> 
> And I guess we will just have to agree to disagree about most people having a midbass to midrange crossover of <250hz.


i'm sorry if i misunderstood you. Besides the subwoofer channel, the others are set up as full range, high pass or band pass. it makes it highly useful for a 2 way with a sub with many crossover choices including a higher midbass crossover frequency than 250 should you desire.

And of course, you can run 4 channels full range if you like with one sub channel dedicated to a subwoofer. Limited to 250 Hz and below by the subwoofer crossover Nazi's. They don't allow any agree to disagree contracts.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

brumledb said:


> But the FR of the sub channel is only to 250hz. I am guessing that most run their midbass higher than that.



Yes. I suppose you are right for those using really small midrange.

In the past 9 years I have not had a need to cross higher than 250 from midbass to midrange. But I use 3.7" midranges and listen at reasonable volumes. 

But no worries. As already stated there are many more amp models in the line to come. This 5ch should work very well for the most common real world applications.

Mario just likes to hate on Hybrid any chance he gets.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice looking amps, but I have to agree with Brumledb that the sub channel being limited to 250hz kills flexibility. Some people do use midranges where recommended xover frequency is above 250hz like myself.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

You could then do 220w to midbass and 75w each to midrange and tweeter with two in vertically tri-amped arrangement, plus have two 600w channels left for sub duty.

I'll be using three of them in a similar configuration. 

Some see limitations while I see extreme flexibility.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Good point Benny, that is a feasible option indeed. I was looking at it from the point of view of using the sub channels for midbass duty as was mentioned prior. 

I am considering a redesign of my system now and looking at doing something like a dedicated amp for left and right sides bridging channels for more power. Plus small footprint is the way to go after seeing the real estate my amps take up currently.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

For sure. That's what makes them appealing to me. And the price point makes buying multiple amps not so painful. These are designed to fit the needs of mainstream systems and should be a hit among better car audio shops. There are hints of a high end Legatia amp line, but if The Amp Doctor gave his seal of approval on these, I have little doubt they will perform at the top of the scale among other amps in their class and higher. 

I've been waiting something like 4 years for these buggers. Very happy to see them finally on the market.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

They will definitely fit the bill in your case then it seems. Its kind of sad I really have no experience with hearing full range class d amps as of yet considering I really do not go to shops around here in my area and have none of my friends with the same interest in this hobby as I do..... hell they are still using old Autotek Mean Machine amps from 20 years ago in some of their applications lol. Although I do love me some old Autotek amps which were Zed Designs, that's for sure.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuump!!!

today is the day?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

They're here.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Get this man his amps! Like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow! Look even better than I anticipated. Look like mini Phoenix Gold elite amps! The most beautiful amps ever made in my opinion.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

mrichard89 said:


> Wow! Look even better than I anticipated. Look like mini Phoenix Gold elite amps! The most beautiful amps ever made in my opinion.


That was exactly my opinion, looks like a mini PG elite and that's a good thing!!!


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

10-250Hz is a REALLY odd frequency response cutoff... Why not 10-500Hz to make it infinitely more versatile?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone have a chance to install these yet? If so, what are your initial impressions?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

mine are scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I recently got the Mmatts HiFi HD6150, I wonder how does it stack up against the 5 channel. I hope I didn't make a mistake for not waiting.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

Klifton Keplinger said:


> I want #999999.
> 
> Who do I call?


555-2368


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> I recently got the Mmatts HiFi HD6150, I wonder how does it stack up against the 5 channel. I hope I didn't make a mistake for not waiting.


I think I'd keep the 6


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

benny z said:


> Found the product ready for preorder on the 12v Electronics website.
> 
> Hybrid Audio Technologies Unity U5a Amplifier


sort of reminiscent of various 5 channel JL Audio amps.. i like it!


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Lolzzz you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice,, where did you get the multi-colored braided wire sleeve for all your wiring??


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

stickpony said:


> nice,, where did you get the multi-colored braided wire sleeve for all your wiring??


Called techflex. Love the stuff


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

eBay and some store online I will pm you with the site later​ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

mrichard89 said:


> Anyone have a chance to install these yet? If so, what are your initial impressions?


Installed one in our 2012 Ford Escape yesterday. We installed 2 pair of I57-2v2 and a Clarus SW12D2 sub in a ported box. Head unit is the 957HD that was in the HHR at finals in 2014. 

Edit.... Helix DSP for processing 

Very happy with the kit for my daily driver.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

benny z said:


> mine are scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


I shipped you a box of bricks..... LOL


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> I shipped you a box of bricks..... LOL




I'm not surprised!!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Looky what showed up!
































































"How do they sound???"

Stay tuned for a first glimpse sound impression this evening!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Installed one in our 2012 Ford Escape yesterday. We installed 2 pair of I57-2v2 and a Clarus SW12D2 sub in a ported box. Head unit is the 957HD that was in the HHR at finals in 2014.
> 
> Edit.... Helix DSP for processing
> 
> Very happy with the kit for my daily driver.


Any pictures of this install? I have an Escape myself.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Notloudenuf said:


> Any pictures of this install? I have an Escape myself.


Nothing to really look at in the Escape. 
Scosch Dash Kit, Maestro RR, harness and antenna adapter. Speakers are in the factory locations. Sub is in the rear hatch and the amp is mounted to the back of the rear passenger side seat with the processor. 

Just an every day 4 hour install in stock location.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

That took you 4 hours???? Amateur.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

benny z said:


> That took you 4 hours???? Amateur.


The head unit was already installed. Yep, getting old means getting slower. Fetch my cane for me so I can swat you with it.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

benny z said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.


Me make spanky on your amp.

Great picture


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

First listening impression. 

https://youtu.be/1oMRPBg9ROE


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

That amp knocks hard BennyZ...lol


----------



## p-lethal (Jan 11, 2017)

and now i am going to be rocking a set of blue balls for the rest of the day


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice so is there gonna more series of these ?? Unity clarus,legatia?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Ben is a goof seen his post on FB and I actually jumped up and got on the computer for this......

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> Nice so is there gonna more series of these ?? Unity clarus,legatia?




My understanding is that there will be a Legatia amp line at some point, though I wouldn't expect to see that for a long time to come.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

i am under the impression that there are plans for additional lines. I can only imagine that the launch of those would be at least partially cotingent upon the success of this line however.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

benny z said:


> First listening impression.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1oMRPBg9ROE


Amazing sound quality!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

benny z said:


> First listening impression.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1oMRPBg9ROE


Haha..... Great teaser!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Benny, Are you still running the unity 3's in the dash with the Clarus midbass?

Matt


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> Benny, Are you still running the unity 3's in the dash with the Clarus midbass?
> 
> Matt


at the moment, yes. but that's all coming out very soon.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

DC/Hertz said:


> Called techflex. Love the stuff


and on the ends of each wire, is that shrink tubing and standard gold plated connectors( open ended ring terminal, etc )


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I had a chance to listen to one of these today. I didn't need think function could outdo it's beautiful form, but was I wrong. You can tell some smart people designed this amp. It sounds amazing.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> I had a chance to listen to one of these today. I didn't need think function could outdo it's beautiful form, but was I wrong. You can tell some smart people designed this amp. It sounds amazing.



I have zero doubt that if Gordon put his seal of approval on them that there is little room for improvement left, if any.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

stickpony said:


> and on the ends of each wire, is that shrink tubing and standard gold plated connectors( open ended ring terminal, etc )


I don't see the terminals you are referring to but yes, you have to heat shrink it or it will fray and slid back to its larger diameter. You have to slide it over and stretch it.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I took some more pics tonight for those wondering dimensions in inches. While I had it out I decided to unscrew the back and take some pics.

In handling the piece tonight I really got a better feel for it. What I thought were plastic end caps are actually metal. The whole thing has a very solid feel and is heavier than what you might expect. I've handled a lot of amps and these have a solid/quality feel, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Im excited to hear one of these first hand. I'd expect nothing short of spectacular from Hybrid.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

benny z said:


> First listening impression.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1oMRPBg9ROE




Dude. That's off the chain good! LMAO!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

benny z said:


> at the moment, yes. but that's all coming out very soon.


Benny, What are you planning on installing? I'm guessing the new high-end line of legatia speakers.... Do you plan to stay tweeterless?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> Benny, What are you planning on installing? I'm guessing the new high-end line of legatia speakers.... Do you plan to stay tweeterless?




Info in this thread: 

BMW E46 Kick Refinish

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...m/forum/showthread.php?p=4632833&share_type=t


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

the real deal video this time - i promise it won't be a waste of your time.

https://youtu.be/Q4DT-VCoZDc

watch in 1080p hd.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the video Ben. Great looking amp! Does anyone know when the 4 channel is scheduled to ship? I'd love to get my hands on a 4-channel and 5-channel for my install.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I believe the 4ch is scheduled to begin shipping this summer...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

benny z said:


> the real deal video this time - i promise it won't be a waste of your time.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Q4DT-VCoZDc
> 
> watch in 1080p hd.


Even your cat loves jazz. Nice amp.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

My local shop put a pair of these in an Audi S5. They'll be putting in a pair of U1A also to drive the subs. All trim panel work will be done later when the U1As are installed.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

The amps do not look quite as small as I thought seeing them side by side in the trunk but they are not huge either. Good looking amps cosmetically though, I like them.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Subscribed. Just in case anyone might want to reference the Owners Manual in PDF Format: http://12velectronics.net/docs/Unity_Amplifiers_Manual.pdf


----------



## cmp1960 (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone have any "at bats" with this amplifier? 

Came out of the gate with fanfare, and the picture of dual Unity's in the trunk look very cool and show promise.

Anyone have any remarkable feedback, above and beyond what has been already stated?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be tuning that Audi later this afternoon. Eager to get into it.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

benny z said:


> I'll be tuning that Audi later this afternoon. Eager to get into it.


Benny, is Toby doing the install on the Audi? I love seeing his work.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> Benny, is Toby doing the install on the Audi? I love seeing his work.


he is...yes...

the requirement from the customer was that everything inside the car *look* stock, tho - so up front everything is hidden/looks factory.

he wants a "wild" trunk build, so that's where the custom fabrication will take place. he's doing a pair of w7 subs with a unity mono amp (yet to be released) on each. the 5ch amp pair will then drive the front stage (vertically bi-amped).


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

benny z said:


> he's doing a pair of w7 subs with a unity mono amp (yet to be released) on each.


Any clue when the mono amp will be released....I am kinda foaming at the mouth.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

As of now you have 2 options:

- just don't use the other 4 channels

(or)

- sum L+R signals to all 5 channels and you'll have mono


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

benny z said:


> As of now you have 2 options:
> 
> - just don't use the other 4 channels
> 
> ...


Funny funny...lol I will have my finger on the BUY button if the real mono amp ever gets released.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

About to order two of these! Any updates from those that have had the opportunity to install and listen to them yet?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Funny funny...lol I will have my finger on the BUY button if the real mono amp ever gets released.


your wait is over! U4A and U1A are now available for order from your local dealer.



mrichard89 said:


> About to order two of these! Any updates from those that have had the opportunity to install and listen to them yet?


sweet!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Very positive feed back on the amps thus far. We pulled a random amp from the production run and sent it to Gordon Taylor for general testing. The amp produced above rated power. THD and S/N ratio was also better than rated. 

I have one installed in my daily driver. Very pleased with the amp.

Greg


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

BlackHHR said:


> Very positive feed back on the amps thus far. We pulled a random amp from the production run and sent it to Gordon Taylor for general testing. The amp produced above rated power. THD and S/N ratio was also better than rated.
> 
> I have one installed in my daily driver. Very pleased with the amp.
> 
> Greg


Thank you for the response. I think I will go ahead and play my order for two of the 5 channel amps!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I see the U1A and U4A available on the 12v Electronics site now...

Amplifiers - 12v Electronics


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you forbthe update I just was on their website a couple days ago after reading this thread and was so disappointed I couldn't find them lol


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Alot of amp manufacturers have less than stellar remotes. I use the remote casing about 30% of the time the rest is flush mount. Good luck, I'm sure your results will impress


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

leonardoCalegari said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just received mine U5A.... I have to tell you guys that I'm not so impressed with the amplifier. Here is my opinion.
> - The U5A is beautiful. The front acrylic finishing makes the amplifier clean and well built.
> ...


Your review would be amazing if you had more than one post here and you actually tried it.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Your review would be amazing if you had more than one post here and you actually tried it.


seriously


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

re: bullet 1

the front (top) is actual glass...not acrylic.

cheers!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

leonardoCalegari said:


> Hey friend! I'm sorry if my "review" didn't satisfied you! I will do my best next time.
> And yes, I'm new here, that is why I have only one post ( now i have two).
> 
> Have a great day!!



I just called Mr Leonardo and he was blind sided by this post. The amp is actually in transit to Brazil in possession of the shipping company. He has not received the amp yet. 

Also Mr Leonardo has never heard of DIYMA until I sent him a link to this thread. 

Fake news !!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe it's Mineo's new account.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

benny z said:


> Maybe it's Mineo's new account.


Nope....


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

BlackHHR said:


> Fake news !!


Or leaked news.


----------



## leogcalegari (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. 

I'm writing in reference what happened day ago. Someone using my name and email was trying to review a product that we do not have in hands. 

Me, my team and my company do not review products on network forums. Our policy is to provide and supply the best products to our clients.

We are working hard to have new products, as Hybrid Audio Technologies, and have all their products in our local market. 

I'm sorry again to have to come here and explain something so sad.

We will always look for the best to our friends and clients. 

Sincerely

Leonardo G Calegari


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Catfish on amp reviews? WTF is wrong with this world?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Does anyone have any additional feedback on the mono amp yet?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone have additional feedback/impressions of the amp so far? Any idea when the 6-channels will be released?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I've seen them in a few installs on Facebook from people who seem very happy. Haven't seen/heard of any complaints. I know the customers my local shop has sold them to have been happy.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Just saw this from across the pond.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I haven't heard any complaints either. Just haven't heard as much feedback as I expected given the highly-anticipated release of these amps.

Matt


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

The amp's manual doesn't properly specify the setup for bridging (i.e. which inputs are required). Can I use a single mono input for the bridge or do I need to use a Y adapter so that the amp sees both inputs for a proper bridge signal? Specifically on two 5-channel amps, to run either side of my front stage.


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Y splitter would be fine. Usually L+ and R-
Is used for bridging 
Nice setup btw


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes - Y splitter. 

Page 9 in the manual.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just placed an order for a few amps yesterday. Looking forward to their arrival.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

^ Rick Nichols’s Altima... finished 2nd in IASCA Pro1 this year at finals behind Rob Bess (Kirk’s old Acura).


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have info on the six channel? Like when it’s coming out and whether I can get dibs on serial #0007?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Did a little playing around with amp placement today. To say I'm excited would be an understatement. These amps really have to be seen in person to get in idea of how impressive the build quality is. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Which ones did you get? That’s gona be a slick floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Two U5A's and two U1A's. Wanted the 6-channel amp, but didn't want to wait for it!


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

mrichard89 said:


> Two U5A's and two U1A's. Wanted the 6-channel amp, but didn't want to wait for it!




I’m willing to wait until my subs come in early next year, hopefully the six channel will be out by then. You have a ton of power though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

WhereAmEye? said:


> I’m willing to wait until my subs come in early next year, hopefully the six channel will be out by then. You have a ton of power though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, plenty of power for sure. Should have about 2,880 watts RMS, but can bump it up to 3,680 if I go with woofers at 2-ohms. Currently planning to wire my C12XL's at 4-ohms.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Matt - that’s gonna be one hell of a system!

I haven’t heard an ETA on the 6ch (sry).


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry that the pics are sideways.... I inquired about the 6-channel amp when I was back at the SQOLOGY show in September. Kliff said 60-90 days, so we should be within a month or so now.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

benny z said:


> ^ Rick Nichols’s Altima... finished 2nd in IASCA Pro1 this year at finals behind Rob Bess (Kirk’s old Acura).




Beautiful setup there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah it is


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Although not the most sophisticated build I've ever seen, that is one gorgeous install.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

If you look closely I’m pretty sure he created his own carpet to go around the amp rack. There’s no way that edge made that shape factory. 

If it does then that’s some crazy luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

WhereAmEye? said:


> If you look closely I’m pretty sure he created his own carpet to go around the amp rack. There’s no way that edge made that shape factory.
> 
> If it does then that’s some crazy luck.
> 
> ...




Pretty sure Scott had that made when he owned the car. It’s the same amp rack he had the DLS amps on...the new ones just happened to fit the same rack.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Same car here:

https://youtu.be/7sBaa61Uz3g


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Custom floor mat. I remember reading about it in Car Audio Magazine back in 05-06!


----------



## sq-cop (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes it is the same floor mat which was used on the previous install. Amp rack was streamlined down to two levels going from 6 amps to 4. Running one 5 channels on each side powering 3" SE and 7" Limited Edition with the mono channel running each voice coil on the middle sub for SQ. The two 1000's running outside subs. There should be no concerns about the abilities of these amps. Car sounds great and will be even better next year. 

Mats can be custom made at 

The Matworks Ltd
2020 Grassland Parkway
Alpharetta, Georgia


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Have a few hybrid amps going into a 4Runner. Here are a few teaser pics...


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

That’s so freakin sexy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

WhereAmEye? said:


> That’s so freakin sexy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Really excited to see how the system sounds once the install is finalized. Will be powering a GS690, GB25, and GB10 up front and two C12XL's in the rear.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally about to wrap this build up! I'm blown away by the build quality of these amps. I hope to enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

The install looks fantastic!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

mrichard89 said:


> Finally about to wrap this build up! I'm blown away by the build quality of these amps. I hope to enjoy them for years to come.


Man! Awesome job on that!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, I've had the amps playing for about a week now and I have nothing but great things to say about then! They sound phenomenal and can play for hours without a problem. Even after hours of playing, they are only slightly warm to the touch. Looking forward to enjoying these amps for many years to come!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

woohoo! great feedback. hoping to hear your truck soon!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Post a YouTube video if possible of the rear of your truck please.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Coppertone said:


> Post a YouTube video if possible of the rear of your truck please.


I'll try to get something filmed any posted up this week.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Thank you kindly for doing this for us.


----------



## 1bigaudiofan (Apr 30, 2018)

Bought this amp the week it was received into my local shop.. Swapped this in to see the sound difference from the JL 900/5 HD in my wife’s car to give it a test run. Holy cow does this thing sound better! Less distortion and better deeper bass from my JL 10w6 HO box.

Very please with this purchase!


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

1bigaudiofan said:


> Bought this amp the week it was received into my local shop.. Swapped this in to see the sound difference from the JL 900/5 HD in my wife’s car to give it a test run. Holy cow does this thing sound better! Less distortion and better deeper bass from my JL 10w6 HO box.
> 
> Very please with this purchase!


How high did you set the bass boost?


----------

